# Star_Ocean_The_Last_Hope_USA_XBOX360-ZRY



## BiscuitBee (Feb 24, 2009)

20 GBs?! Seriously? Jeez.

In related news, WOO! It's out!
	
	



```
Star Ocean: The Last Hope (c) Square Enix [RELEASE INFO]

RELEASE DATE . 2009-02-24
PUBLISHER .... Square Enix
PLATFORM ..... Xbox 360
GENRE ........ Role-Playing
SOURCE........ DVD9
FILES......... 212 X 100MB
REGION........ USA(NTSC) [GAME SUMMARY]

STAR OCEAN: THE LAST HOPE is the latest entry in the
futuristic space opera RPG series, STAR OCEAN. Science
fiction and fantasy meld in this long-awaited continuation
of the celebrated franchise from developer tri-Ace Inc
```


----------



## Prime (Feb 24, 2009)

20GB?!

0_o wow....


----------



## War (Feb 24, 2009)

YES! I've been waiting for this one :>

So um... 20GB = 3 discs? It's a 3 disc game?


----------



## BiscuitBee (Feb 24, 2009)

Yup, three discs.

Filenames: zry-sotlhb1 zry-sotlhb2 and zry-sotlhb3


----------



## Prophet (Feb 24, 2009)

Not getting great reviews, from what i've read. Really hope its good though.


----------



## shanefromoz (Feb 24, 2009)

Anyone know if this will work on a pal xbox 360?

Cheers


----------



## CJL18 (Feb 24, 2009)

shanefromoz said:
			
		

> Anyone know if this will work on a pal xbox 360?
> 
> Cheers




for the millionith time it WONT!!!


----------



## War (Feb 25, 2009)

Eh... I really want it, but damn... three discs... DVD-DLs are expensive man.


----------



## rikuumi (Feb 25, 2009)

omg... i dont waste 3 DL


----------



## Kamiyama (Feb 25, 2009)

rikuumi said:
			
		

> omg... i dont waste 3 DL



But I will.


----------



## DarkCamui (Feb 25, 2009)

Kamiyama said:
			
		

> rikuumi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Doesn't work on european consoles so you're quite screwed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Wait for a PAL release.


----------



## jaxxster (Feb 25, 2009)

Fuck wasting one DVD on an RPG, let alone 3!


----------



## DarkCamui (Feb 26, 2009)

jaxxster said:
			
		

> Fuck wasting one DVD on an RPG, let alone 3!



It sure is great that we all don't have the same taste of everything then. Not that I like RPG that much either but I did enjoy Lost Odyssey on Xbox 360 even if I don't really like RPG that much. I hate those tactic games though.


----------



## RAIDEN! (Feb 27, 2009)

star ocean is one of the best rpg games ever


----------



## triassic911 (Feb 27, 2009)

Why are all good rpg's on multidiscs? I really want to play this and lost oddysey but cmon if it's more than 1 disc, it is not fucking worth it.


----------



## BiscuitBee (Feb 27, 2009)

triassic911 said:
			
		

> Why are all good rpg's on multidiscs? I really want to play this and lost oddysey but cmon if it's more than 1 disc, it is not fucking worth it.


How does having more than one disc make a game not worth it?  If anything, if you DO like jrpgs that are long and if you ARE buying it retail... wouldn't that make it MORE worth it?  That's like three discs for the price of one!

...and on the other end of it, if you are downloading it... you're still paying a lot less than retail.

OR you could download disc 1 (or all three) and only burn the first disc.  If you hate it, that's only disc lost.


----------



## Noitora (Feb 27, 2009)

USA...dammit


----------



## War (Feb 27, 2009)

The only reason I'm not getting this is because the ONLY place that sells good quality DVD-DLs around here is K Mart, and they only have 10 packs for like 25 bucks... that's IF they have them. In one month, they only got 2, and I bought them both. So yeah, by now, I only have like... 9 discs left... Don't wanna use up 3 cause I don't know whens the next time I might get more. /rant


----------



## DarkCamui (Feb 27, 2009)

I don't mind disc swapping if it's only 2 discs but when it get's to 3-4 discs then it's just irritating, man I wish the RPG games were made for PS3 because with Blu-Ray there's no need for disc swapping


----------



## Carnivean (Feb 27, 2009)

DarkCamui said:
			
		

> I don't mind disc swapping if it's only 2 discs but when it get's to 3-4 discs then it's just irritating, man I wish the RPG games were made for PS3 because with Blu-Ray there's no need for disc swapping



Yes because the 10 minute installs as seen on MGS4 are a much better alternative. You'll be on each disc for at least a few hours, stop being an idiot.


----------



## DarkCamui (Feb 27, 2009)

Carnivean said:
			
		

> DarkCamui said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh please stop the fanboyism I was the same before I got a PS3, if you hate the PS3 it's because you can't afford the PS3


----------



## triassic911 (Feb 27, 2009)

BiscuitBee said:
			
		

> triassic911 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I download all my games, but still, those dvds cost alot when compared to regular single layered dvds.


----------



## Noitora (Feb 27, 2009)

War said:
			
		

> The only reason I'm not getting this is because the ONLY place that sells good quality DVD-DLs around here is K Mart, and they only have 10 packs for like 25 bucks... that's IF they have them. In one month, they only got 2, and I bought them both. So yeah, by now, I only have like... 9 discs left... Don't wanna use up 3 cause I don't know whens the next time I might get more. /rant


Well, you can just download the first disc, burn it and if you like it you spend the 2 more of your DVDs on it


----------

